# "Gaming-Notebook" für 500 Euro



## 1337pwn (8. Dezember 2010)

*"Gaming-Notebook" für 500 Euro*

Ein Freund von mir sucht ein relativ gutes Gaming-Notebook für max. 500 €. Ist das in der Preislage überhaupt zu finden? Falls ja,bitte auch Links zu den entsprechenden Produkten posten.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Gaming-Notebook" für 500 Euro*

Nein 


Also, "relativ" gut wäre dann halt ne Leistung, mit der man vor 5 Jahren einen PC "Gaming PC" genannt hätte. Wenn man aktuellere Spiele noch auf mittel mit 30-40FPS spielen will, muss man schon eher 700€ ansetzen.


----------



## 1337pwn (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Gaming-Notebook" für 500 Euro*

Okay,er meint jetzt,700 wären doch noch akzeptabel. Was wäre dann empfehlenswert?


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Gaming-Notebook" für 500 Euro*

Zb das hier Acer Aspire 5942G-454G50Mnbk (LX.PMQ02.016) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  beim t-online-Shop 699€ auf Lager und bei Vorkasse ohne Versandkosten.

Oder hier Acer TravelMate 5740G-434G64Mn, Windows 7 Home Premium (LX.TVH02.005) | Geizhals.at Deutschland oder Acer Aspire 5942G-434G50Mnbk (LX.PMQ02.016) | Geizhals.at Deutschland beide zB bei notebooksbilliger auch ohne Versand bei Vorkasse, bei Nachnahme nur die 2€ Nachgebühr.


Wenn es nicht acer oder nicht ne AMD-Karte sein soll, dann da hier: Toshiba Satellite A660-12T (PSAW3E-03700JGR) | Geizhals.at Deutschland   die Graka ist allerdings schon ein bisschen schwächer als die 5650, je nach Spiel auch spürbar.


Hier Benchmarks, weiter unten auch zu einigen SPielen: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ
NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## DBGTKING (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Gaming-Notebook" für 500 Euro*

Also wenn es 700 Euro kosten darf empfehle ich dir das Notebook


Notebooks > Gaming & Highend > Acer Aspire 5742G-5464G32Mnkk bei notebooksbilliger.de

kostet 699 Euro und damit spielst du alle aktuellen spiele auf mittel flüssig viel spaß beim zocken damit.Ich habe es zwar noch nicht aber bald hehe.


----------



## AchtBit (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: "Gaming-Notebook" für 500 Euro*

z.Z. sind 6 asus g71v bei ebay unter dem Hammer. Mit viel Geschick könnte man vielleicht ein für 500,- schnappen. Er soll halt mal gucken. Wenn du XP verwendest, rennt das Ding wie die Seuche und man kann es stundenlang quählen. Bei mir läufts teilweise wochenlang. Sieht auch schon dementsprechen aus. 

Ich wollt das Ding zuerst gar nicht habe aber inzw. will ichs gar nicht mehr hergeben.
Einen einzigen Nervpunkt hat es. Ich schleif das ständig durch die Gegend und genau an der Stelle wo man anpacken kann, ist der bescheuerte DVD Auswurf. Das nervt wenn ständig der Datenträger ausgeworfen wird.

Edit: sind alle mit dem gefrässigeren T9xxx ausgerüstet. Also viel Akku Betrieb wird nicht gehen. Dennoch, für 500,- wäre das 'gut tausch'


----------

